# Gaggia Red produces no steam?



## cabsandy (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi all

Posting this in the hope someone has had the same problem and can help me/point me in the right direction.

I have a Gaggia Red, about 2 years old. It has been fine up till now, and then suddenly, at the weekend, it stopped producing steam. It will still brew the coffee, so I'm guessing the boiler is ok. The strange thing is, when I depress the brew button AND the steam button, I get boling hot water out of the steam wand, but no water out the brew. If I un-depress the steam button, I get brew working as normal.

I took it apart at the weekend, cleaning and decalsifying the various parts as recommended-it was a bit bunged up, but not too bad (I live in Scotland so limescale etc is not as big as problem as down South). The boiler looked fine (it is making all the normal sounds), its hot to the touch, all cables were in place and no sign of any electrical fault.The pump seems to be working as well-all the normal sounds and as I said, the brew is working no problem-which I guess uses the pump? Actually, I was quite surprised at the lack of electrical parts,the only other parts I could see were what I guess are two thermistors, side by side. Would these play a part in not producing steam? If so, are they available as spares, as it seems to be a few cables and one screw which "press" said components onto the side of the boiler.

Any help would be most appreciated, any other other info please shout. I'd like to try and fix it myself, parts and cost willing, before looking for return to the manf.

cheers

cabs


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

What's a gaggia red? Sounds like a thermistor issue. And it is likely that you can replace it. Not sure which part you need. Is it a gaggia espresso colour red that you have? Since the thermisters press on rather than screw in it sounds like it. There are two, and the one near the top of the boiler is the steam one. I believe that these are same as most saeco parts so have a look for them. Sometimes its cheaper to buy a broken machine to remove the part rather than pay top whack for a part. Either way I reckon on around £10.

Good luck.


----------



## cabsandy (Mar 24, 2014)

oracleoftruth said:


> What's a gaggia red? Sounds like a thermistor issue. And it is likely that you can replace it. Not sure which part you need. Is it a gaggia espresso colour red that you have? Since the thermisters press on rather than screw in it sounds like it. There are two, and the one near the top of the boiler is the steam one. I believe that these are same as most saeco parts so have a look for them. Sometimes its cheaper to buy a broken machine to remove the part rather than pay top whack for a part. Either way I reckon on around £10.
> 
> Good luck.


Hi there-thanks for the response.Its one of these I believe RI8154 http://www.gio-espresso.co.uk/gaggia-ri8154-80-colour-espresso-machine.html Both of them are side by side (the thermisters) and look like the same thing. I will have a search and see I can find some on the Net

cheers

cabs


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Could also be a switch issue or leak. The espresso red did have issues with the switches losing their mount. Check it is in situ correctly. If it is I would check steam thermostat


----------



## cabsandy (Mar 24, 2014)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> Could also be a switch issue or leak. The espresso red did have issues with the switches losing their mount. Check it is in situ correctly. If it is I would check steam thermostat


Cheers

I have found a site with spare parts at http://www.gaggia-parts.co.uk/epages/es147467.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es147467/Products/189425100 I have emailed them to make sure I have the right machine Expresso Color 06 (R18154/80-according to the box in the loft!-so will see what they come back with. I never realised there was one  so for £6.99, its worth a punt 

cheers

cabs


----------

